# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Ich hab's..!

## Samuianer

greif zu:




x mal, kopiert, nie ereicht!

Absolute Sonderklasse, der Spitzenreiter!

Macht alles wech, 10000 x mehr erfolgreich als Noni-Saft!

...fuer eventuelle Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren Arzt, Apotheker, Forenbetreiber, oder lesen sie gottverdammt nochmal gleich den Beipackzettel!

... Nachfragen per PN 

 :aetsch:

----------

"Fukitol" - Fuck schreibt man aber mit "ck".
Vertreibst Du die selbst?

----------


## Samuianer

Ist schon klar - sollte halt nicht gleich so easy rueberkommen!

Vertrieb und Versand natuerlich ohne Gewaehr!  ::

----------

Manfred, auf mich wirkst Du in der letzten Zeit ziemlich aufgekratzt.
Selbstversuch?
Oder nur (mal wieder) frisch verliebt?

----------


## Dieter

Is doch scheissegal Herbert   :cool:  .

----------

> Is doch scheissegal Herbert.


Dieter, das schreibe ich demnächst mal in einem Fußball-Fred.
Vorzugsweise, wenn es um die 60er geht.    ::

----------

Manfred, bekomme ich den Alleinvertrieb für Deutschland? Stelle auch, zur Not. Dieter als Vertriebsleiter für Bayern ein, ist bestimmt nen Riesen-Käufer-Potential bei den 1860 Fans!

----------

Volker, gib es zu, Du willst das Zeug nur selbst nehmen.

----------


## odd

Lasst den Dieter in Ruhe. Denke er braucht das Board um sich abzureagieren.
Konnte doch in den letzten Tage durchaus vernuenftige Posts vom ihn lesen.

----------


## Samuianer

@Monta: Jau, jede Menge von dem Stoff, auf Lager, draussen jede Menge an temporaeren Beziehungen unterwegs... Job laeuft...Wetter ist zwar grad "Sche..e", aber deswegen mach ich mir keinen Kopf!

Das mag mich wohl "aufgekratzt" erscheinen lassen!  :cool: 

Volker und alle die an den exklusiven Vertriebsrechten interessiert sind: "Da findet im Trans-Himalaya ein spezielles Verkaufs-Agenten, Vorfeldtraining  statt... das muss erst absolviert werden, da es sich um ein virtuelles-Placebo Medikament handelt - da ist Ueberzeugungskraft angesagt und jede Menge Selbstsicherheit - verkauf mal jemanden etwas, das vom Konzept, Namen, allerhand verspricht aber materiell nicht existent ist. Da lauert eine echte Herausforderung!"  ::

----------

> Lasst den Dieter in Ruhe. Denke er braucht das Board um sich abzureagieren.
> Konnte doch in den letzten Tage durchaus vernuenftige Posts vom ihn lesen.


Wo? Link?

Grüße

Volker

----------

